# How to use a UHARC compressor????



## q3_abhi (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a this compressor. Can anyone tell m ehow to use  it????

It is dos-based.


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 27, 2005)

U can use WinUHA. It's the GUI version of UHARC comp
EDIT : U can download it from *www.klaimsoft.com/winuha/


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

get this

*www.flexbeta.net/main/modules.php?modid=8&action=show&id=107

learn the commands

*www.klaimsoft.com/winuha/uharc04/UHARC.TXT

Size: 24 KB (23,717 bytes)
Transferred: 24 KB (23,717 bytes)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2005)

thnx for the nfo palz finally compressed 16 mb to 156 bytes !


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

> thnx for the nfo palz finally compressed 16 mb to 156 bytes !



is that possible ?


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 28, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> > thnx for the nfo palz finally compressed 16 mb to 156 bytes !
> 
> 
> 
> is that possible ?


May hav been 156 kb . , but that too is hard to believe. I know that it can compress 1800 mb to 1 CD (650 MB) .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2005)

u can compress text files like that buddies,
they r the easiest to do so...
winrar and ntfs too do this well....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27070
see the pic for a demo


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

u must have mentioned that its a text file

but even though 16 mb cannot be compressed into 156 bytes

never ever possible


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 29, 2005)

Is it that the Dos-based is more efficient than  Windows based?????


----------

